# Application has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the...



## ToiletDiver

Dear People,
I have been having this problem "Application.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." and tried a lot to find appropriate solution through google but no success. I am NOT working with any programming code. I would like to kindly ask if someone could please assist me because I don't see any solution left. Here is the list of what I have already done so far:

1. Checked (scanned) for viruses & malware with the following programs (all of them up to date): avast internet security, spybot search and destroy, adaware, malwarebytes antimalware, drweb cureit, superantispyware.

2. Made sure there are no "bad" entries in the registry with the following programs: abexo, registry booster, ccleaner, pc health advisor.

3. Cleaned all temporary files (cache etc) with the following programs: ccleaner, windows disk cleanup utility.

4. Made sure in the Internet Explorer which is up to date in the Options are both entries, that are related to "script(ing)" ticked which means disabled.

5. Made sure ALL drivers are up to date. I used program DriverScanner program and then I checked also manually.

6. Uninstalled previouns version(s) of .NET Framework and installed 4.0

7. Since im using XP, I updated SP2 to SP3.

8. Tried to reinstall the application(s).

9. Made sure that I have directx drivers that are up to date. 

10. Made sure that I have enough RAM to run the application(s).


----------



## shawnpb

Not a good idea to run Registry cleaners and boosters. They cause more harm than good.

Which program is giving you the issues? Name and version for the program will help us help you.


----------



## ToiletDiver

Two applications. One is custom software which is being created by the hired, freelance, programmer. But I would NOT like to him to help me fixing this issue due to two reasons. First is because he has been working for me for a while and there are many tasks that need to be done. So I don't want to interrupt his work with this. Second reason is because this software, which is being created, has always worked without an error BEFORE i uninstalled previouns version of .net framework and installed .net framework 4.0.

Second application is specific file within pc game Football Manager 2012. This specific file is Editor.exe


----------



## shawnpb

Reinstall the other net framework. These are perhaps needed to run the program.

Some programs are written to only use and or needing of. Net Framework 2.0 or 3.0 or 3.5.


----------



## ToiletDiver

Thats not working but I got an idea what else might be the problem.

It is well known that framework is automatically installed on system hard drive (usually c because, inside installation, there is no choice to choose the path. I have the framework on c: but the application which produces an error is located on g: which is actually hard drive connected via usb port. Could the problem be that application cannot ''use'' framework because it isn't on the same hard drive?


----------



## spunk.funk

Run the dotnetfix_cleanup_tool and uninstall all version of *.Net Framework*. Restart the computer. Now go to Windows Update and install all of the .Net Frameworks in the proper order saving 4.0 and 4.5 for last.


----------



## ToiletDiver

spunk.funk what about the question asked in my previouns post? If the answer is ''yes'' which I hope its not then I must find the way how to install framework on nonsystem (c) hard drive.
Also application requires framework 4.0 but i have both 3.5 and 4.0

Edit: also I don't know if framework 4.5 is already available?


----------



## Basementgeek

Just a note here is all. WinXP SP3 has been out 3-4 years. You should have installed some time ago.

BG


----------



## ToiletDiver

Basementgeek said:


> Just a note here is all. WinXP SP3 has been out 3-4 years. You should have installed some time ago.
> 
> BG


Thank you but I don't understand what does release date of sp3 have anything to do with this particular error?


----------



## spunk.funk

It doesn't really matter what drive the application is on, as long as .Net Framework is installed on the Windows drive that access the application. It will not harm anything if you uninstall ALL .Net Frameworks and reinstall them. It will probably help. 
There are no .Net Frameworks included in XP Service Packs.


----------



## ToiletDiver

You said ''as long as net framework is installed on the windows drive that access the application''. How can I check this? Framework is installed on c because there was no choice in installation but application is on g. This G drive was once used in my laptop, while it was still alive, but it (it = G drive) has Windows folder (G:\Windows) which of course doesn't mean its a system drive. So again, how can I check that windows drive (probably c) access the application? Problem might be here...


----------



## spunk.funk

Try installing the application on the C: drive.


----------



## ToiletDiver

This is very basic solution and I remembered for it a while ago but obviously its not possible due to lack of space on c: drive.


----------



## ToiletDiver

I have been waiting for appropriate reply for a while now so hopefully someone can say what to do.


----------

